# Emerald Coast Redfish Tournament This Saturday!!



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Hogtown Bayou--check the website for more info!!!!!!


----------



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

thats right its summertime in Hogtown. Check in will start @ 05:15 at the Charles E.Cessna ramp on CR 393 in Sandestin. weigh in will be @ 3pm. Membership is $35 and tournament entry is $15. You can check our site www.theredfishclub.com for any updates and post tournament pics. If you ever wanted to tournament fish or just challenge yourself come on out and join us. Hope to see you there! its time to get your game on!


----------

